# ALL IN ONE ?!? coater - burner - screen dryer - platen !?!



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok..... this is cool!!!

All in one box !!
YUDU Video

This is not for the "serious" million shirt PRO screener!! 

HOWEVER.... this is pretty cool!!!!



.....and what a *touching* testimonial video!!!!!
ESPECIALLY during these tough economic times!!!!
Homeless-man screener...
YUDU Video


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Great, another way to devalue professional screen printers. Now people are going to think, "Gee I pay for printers to do that?"


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it's a great way for kids (or older people like myself) to learn.



....like I said up above..."This is not for the "serious" million shirt PRO screener!!"
(or even for the 30 shirt screener)

I have seen REAL screening videos....and WOW.....you all are PROS!!!!
...makes me wonder why you all sell your shirts so cheap?!?! ESPECIALLY for all of the work that goes into real screening!!!!


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> I think it's a great way for kids (or older people like myself) to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the perception of screen printers has been devalued. Everyone sees screen printing as an easy thing to do. "oh, I can pull a squeegee!" So people think it's worthless. So many people decide to buy these semi pro press kits and give up after a little bit because they realize how there is so much more to printing then meets the eye.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> Because the perception of screen printers has been devalued. Everyone sees screen printing as an easy thing to do. "oh, I can pull a squeegee!" So people think it's worthless. So many people decide to buy these semi pro press kits and give up after a little bit because they realize how there is so much more to printing then meets the eye.


 
...Maybe a product like this will eventually teach people NOT to devalue a screeners work!
I certainly do not.
You all should make MUCH more than you do!!!!!!!
I have watched so many videos on real screening and how truly complicated and time-consuming it is!

(I think that this kind of contraption is more for the "craft" joann/michael's/acmoore sort of person. I have a craft person inside of me)

....I just think it is a neat "craft" invention, that's all.


BUT IT IS TOO EXPENSIVE!!!!!

I found this on an ETSY thread....
The following quote is from a "REP" discussing the product....
"
*toniasarah*_ says:_
_PoPkO, that's great feedback about the size of the ink bottles. We have discussed selling large "costco" sized bottles of ink for those who silk screen a lot._
_I have pricing information for those of you who were asking specific questions. These prices are suggested retail prices in US dollars._​ 
_platen adhesive, 2 pack $8 (each of these lasts a LONG time)_
_emulsion sheets, 2 pack $18.50_
_3 pack of ink (3 different colors) $22 _
_emulsion remover $8_
_110 mesh screen $28_​ 
_I will look into availability in Canada and get back with you TheTinyFig._​ 
_Keep the questions coming. I'll keep checking back and answering what I can."_​ 
And here is the "ETSY" thread.....
Etsy :: Yudu?? Provocraft's new screenprinter?

(also, there are some "intoxicated" people on youtube demonstrating it)


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

It's the Cricut of screenprinting. Great.


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I just purchased the Yudu, in hope that I can play with some designs to get my collection together. I think that it'll help me understand the process so I can make my designs easier to run off in quantity, & will hopefully save me countless trips back & forth just to test things!!

I'll let you know what its like !!!!


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

please let us know


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I am embarrassed to say , that I myself, purchased one too!!! LOL

I just had to!!!!
It was on sale at HSN and I also got an additional 15% off!!!(plus free shipping!!!) =D

I will, however, learn to "coat my own" screens!!
....A LOT CHEAPER than buying pre-coated screens from them!!!)
lol


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

They removed the emulsion film from the bag and then talked for 5 minutes. I thought you were supposed to keep it away from light until you were ready to expose an image onto it?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

mtmc said:


> They removed the emulsion film from the bag and then talked for 5 minutes. I thought you were supposed to keep it away from light until you were ready to expose an image onto it?


LOL!!!

Yes....the video is goofy.....I think it is an insult to me as a woman!


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Up until they printed the shirt I thought the video was a joke. Not saying the machine is a joke but the general setting and acting felt like a skit from Saturday Night Live. I was waiting on one of them to say "LIVE FROM NEW YORK..."


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

welsy said:


> I just purchased the Yudu, in hope that I can play with some designs to get my collection together. I think that it'll help me understand the process so I can make my designs easier to run off in quantity, & will hopefully save me countless trips back & forth just to test things!!
> 
> I'll let you know what its like !!!!


Can you use the ShamWow to clean the glass??. lol


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> Great, another way to devalue professional screen printers. Now people are going to think, "Gee I pay for printers to do that?"


Nah. People are going to pay $300 + cost of the t-shirts to print a dozen shirts then it will dawn on them they could have had them professionally printed for less.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...My yudu just came in...and it actually looks pretty cool!
Laugh if you want....... but it's kinda cute!
(It's no DTG!!!!!LOL..... but this is next on my list!)


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

let us know how it goes
How are you drying? I know she mentioned an iron in the video


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> let us know how it goes
> How are you drying? I know she mentioned an iron in the video


...Well, I have a "heat-gun" and a Hotronix 16x20 draw press.
I guess I could use either one....but the heat press will probably do a better job.(_at least that's what I have been told_.)

I need one of those laser-temp-guns too.....I think I can get one at "harbor freight"...??

I also am going to use my Permaset Aqua inks that have been sitting here for the past month.

I am hoping to be able to use this before the month's end! 

I have some "paper testing" to "turn in"...and one large "test" order to get out the door by next week's end!!!
(_still working on the graphic's part_)

...also, a conference to get ready for by march 1st!!!
(oh yeah....and the Orlando ISS show.....I almost forgot!!!) 

About the screens....

I have decided to learn to "coat my own"!!!LOL
(those emulsion sheets are tooooo expensive!!)
I will use the emulsion sheets that came with this thing....but then it's off to the "bucket-o-goop & the scoop"!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...oh yes....one more thing......

I thought that this came with "regular" light bulbs.....LOL!!!

But, it came with four 18" 15watt T8 Fluorescent Tubes.

(_hey...I can use it as a light box too_) LOL! =D



SO far.....
It has been getting horrible reviews at HSN!!!!!

"too hard to do"...."too messy"..."too time consuming"...."too complicated"...etc

I hope that from the "experience" people are getting from this machine that there will be a renewed appreciation for the "screener's work"!!!!

(you screeners need to all "band-together" and RAISE your prices!!!!!)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

OK....now THAT made me truly LOL!!!!!
(I think that I just awakened my hubby)

Improvements to be made so far....
(imho, from just handling the machine...)

"Screen holder" should be constructed out of a more ridged plastic.

Shirt platen should be made to where you can slide shirts on and off QUICKLY, without having to move(take off) the platen at all...._like the "REAL" platens on real equipment_.

One *big* drawback with the screens......they are NOT "re-screenable"!!!! 

These are just 2 that I have noticed while taking it out of the box and looking at it a bit.

I do like the screens. They are very tight!!
....and when one prints, they are a wee bit "off-contact". (I guess that is the term)

I love the light box/exposure part of the unit!!!
.....the one thing that I *would* improve here is..... not having to set a 5lb weight on top when exposing!!LOL!!! 

I haven’t tried the "screen dryer" yet , but it looks nice and compact!


It is funny to see on HSN that a lot of people are complaining about the "total size" of this machine!!!! REALLY A *LOL*!!!!!

I wish that they could take a look'see at REAL screening equipment!!!!!!


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought the same thing, as if its any good being the size of a printer....They'd be complaining its not big enough to print a T-shirt!!

To me its small "looks" easy enough to use, expensive but personal. Not for the big guys in this biz at all!!

So if you try the emulsion "goop n a scoop" let us know how that dries with the light box. I wanted to try that, & bought a few screens with my coupons LOL . Now I'm stuck thinking that the ink is WAY expensive, so am holding off till I know where to get good alternative products???

Any ideas???


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

welsy said:


> I thought the same thing, as if its any good being the size of a printer....They'd be complaining its not big enough to print a T-shirt!!


LOL! you are so right!
I am so wanting to try my machine/"toy" as soon as possible because of all the negative reviews that it is getting on HSN!!! 
(I hope that this will make people "feel the love" for REAL screeners!!!)




welsy said:


> To me its small "looks" easy enough to use, expensive but personal. Not for the big guys in this biz at all!!


Even though the "hobbyist" in me likes this cute little "all-in-one" machine.... I do not think that the "big guys" would even give this to their children to play with!!LOL!

That said....
I do believe it will suit my needs for now...... I will be using it mostly for "text" ...not for elaborate pictures & logos.

When the *DTG* inks, image resolutions and wash-ability start to come "close" to that of screening quality.... all of this will go "straight to the trash heap" and a wonderful DTG machine will be sitting here in my office!!!!
(white ink capable)




welsy said:


> So if you try the emulsion "goop n a scoop" let us know how that dries with the light box. I wanted to try that, & bought a few screens with my coupons LOL.


....what extra screens did you buy?(yudu screens?) if so.... how much were they and from where did you purchase?
(coupons??..tell me)



welsy said:


> Now I'm stuck thinking that the ink is WAY expensive, so am holding off till I know where to get good alternative products???
> 
> Any ideas???


Yudu's ink is water based so I am going to use Permaset Aqua ink w/ my machine. I have heard good things about this ink!
Dickblick is having a sale on permaset aqua... on the 300ML sizes...and if ordering over 10 colors you can receive the best deal!
http://www.dickblick.com/products/permaset-aqua-fabric-ink/

You can also find Permaset Aqua at Rexart... a little cheaper too!
http://www.rexart.com/permaset_aqua.html

And here is a nice thread on "heat setting" permaset aqua....
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t36214.html


There is also another water based ink that I have heard good things about.... Matsui
http://www.matsui-color.com/water_based.php

I do not know much about it except that the people who use it apparently LOVE it!
(search the forums)

.....some other water based inks .....

Jacquard
http://www.dickblick.com/products/jacquard-screen-printing-inks/

Versatex
http://www.dickblick.com/products/versatex-screen-printing-inks/


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

....what extra screens did you buy?(yudu screens?) if so.... how much were they and from where did you purchase?
(coupons??..tell me)


YUDO screens, at Jo-ans Fabrics, & I got Orlando sentinel coupons for 40% off & have them mailed to me too, so I am working on getting all the things I need with a coupon each time I get one LOL.

It makes the screens about $16, not bad!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

welsy said:


> ....what extra screens did you buy?(yudu screens?) if so.... how much were they and from where did you purchase?
> (coupons??..tell me)
> 
> 
> ...


joann.com?


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

dont know if they're on the site yet, but I went to the store  They have all the basics you need, & the very expensive emulsion sheets & inks!! Hmm, think I will avoid those.


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Your going to spend $20 a month on emulsion sheets anyway, I don't know it sells itself


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

olympic divers use it to print there own shirts


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

welsy said:


> dont know if they're on the site yet, but I went to the store  They have all the basics you need, & the very expensive emulsion sheets & inks!! Hmm, think I will avoid those.


You could probably buy this instead of the yudu emulsion sheets....
Ulanocut Knifecut Stencil Film Water Adhere (Replaces Ulano Amba)

I think that it is the same stuff!!!
...and A LOT cheaper!!!!....
.87 per 8.5x11 sheet!


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> You could probably buy this instead of the yudu emulsion sheets....
> Ulanocut Knifecut Stencil Film Water Adhere (Replaces Ulano Amba)
> 
> I think that it is the same stuff!!!
> ...



Not the same stuff, unfortunately. It will adhere to the screen with water, but it will not expose under light. You can, however, cut that with a knife and apply it to the screens and use it to print.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

midwaste said:


> Not the same stuff, unfortunately. It will adhere to the screen with water, but it will not expose under light. You can, however, cut that with a knife and apply it to the screens and use it to print.


Guess that would have been too easy huh!?!

So the roll is just the emulsion by itself....with no sensitizer/diazo mixed in?
I wish that they would make a "pre-sensitized" roll!!! 
oh well.

I just ordered some Ulano goop and a scoop so now I can learn how to coat my own screens!


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

The roll is not emulsion at all. It's just a plastic sheet with water-based adhesive on one side. For simple designs, you can cut this with a knife and use it as a stencil.

Hope the coating works out for you, those emulsion sheets are a rip-off.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

midwaste said:


> The roll is not emulsion at all. It's just a plastic sheet with water-based adhesive on one side. For simple designs, you can cut this with a knife and use it as a stencil.
> 
> Hope the coating works out for you, those emulsion sheets are a rip-off.


yes..... the emulsion sheets are a BIG rip off!!!
(If I could figure out how to make these "emulsion sheets/rolls", I could sell them a lot cheaper and still make a lot of money!!LOL)


I do believe that I will learn to coat screens! (with practice)
I am excited to start trying!!


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

they do make the roll on emulsion, not just the stencil stuff. have them send you a sample, i think it should work. you might have to play with exposure settings


----------



## lauralee (Jan 23, 2009)

i wish they sold these when i was little, i wouldnt have got rainbow bright for xmas


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

amp267 said:


> they do make the roll on emulsion, not just the stencil stuff. have them send you a sample, i think it should work. you might have to play with exposure settings


Its called capillary film. research it.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> Its called capillary film. research it.


Thanks!

Is this what you are talking about...?
Capillary Films


If it is ...
I could get 11x14 sheets for as low as 2.61!! a lot better than 9.99!!
*Magna/Cure® 50*
50 microns (2.0 mil film) for mesh 200 & lower, general textiles
26" x 15' for *$80.38*


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

If anyone does find the emulsion sheets cheaper please post it...I have a yudo machine too that I hope to be trying out this weekend and that seems to be the only drawback so far $2/20 is going to be pricey.

Hopefully only more retailers start to sell it the prices will drop, as the machine was only released Feb 6th of this year (09) hopefully all will be good once it gets some popularity.

I too am looking to see if the water based inks that other companies sell will work with the yudo machine as I don't really believe there ink is the only possible solution. There has to be something else we can use.

As the more affordable it is to create tees it maybe a good way to get a little bit of cash flow to get the better equipment out there.

** At least hopefully **


----------



## Yeeha70 (Feb 26, 2009)

I got e-mail from joann fabrics this morning and it featured the Yudo. According to the ad they are on sale for $199.99 and 40% off Yudo accessories and supplies. Just thought for those of you who have purchased or are looking to purchase you may want to look there for a good price.

Have a GREAT day!
Dawn


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

..... here is a great place to find out about the "yudu" and ask all the questions you might have.
YuduForums • Index page


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Ulano makes emulsion film you are looking for and its going to be less expensive. I am sure YUDU is using some name brand film and rebranding. You can use speedball, permaset, matsui or any other waterbased ink that will go through a 110 screen. Do they sell mesh counts higher than 110? 

It would have been so much better had the screen just been a regular alum. frame design instead of that flat flex steel. I know they do that so you buy YUDU screens. Everything else should be purchased from a regular screen print supply house.

I wonder if that light system will burn a halftone?

I saw the unit last night jumping channels. I was a bit worried watching the video with the emulsion sheet hanging around in the kitchen light for so long.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info David!

Yes...I think that those are the same "E-sheets" too!!
(I have decided to learn to coat my own screens! LOL) 

And yes, they should have designed a lot of things differently.

...about the 4 bulbs/tubes..... I have switched mine to 15w "unfiltered black light fluorescent" tubes!.....but will have to wait on seeing how they work because of 3 damaged scoop-coaters !!! 

I do not know how to do "half-tones" ....yet.......but give me some time and I am sure that I can learn!! 
(....and if I do really take the time to learn...I will then purchase a "REAL" screen printing station.)

....supposedly, they will be releasing higher mesh count screens later in the year.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

oh yeah.....
I did purchase all of my other chemicals and accessories at silkscreeningsupplies.com
(they are great!....as I am sure that all of you screeners already know!)


----------



## masterchiva (Dec 24, 2007)

The only thing I see this machine good for is to expose screens... but you can build an expose unit for way cheaper than that!


----------



## masterchiva (Dec 24, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> ...about the 4 bulbs/tubes..... I have switched mine to 15w "unfiltered black light fluorescent" tubes!


ashamutt could you please tell where you got the bulbs? Thanks!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

masterchiva said:


> ashamutt could you please tell where you got the bulbs? Thanks!


Sure thing!

First, The bulbs are F15T8/BL 
.......meaning "FLUORESCENT 15W T8(_MEDIUM BIPIN BASE_) BLACKLIGHT.
You will need to get 18" length.
https://www.lightingsupply.com/F15T8-BL.aspx

They are 6.45 each plus shipping.
Make sure that when you place your order your receipt reads "6.45" each.....not 7.95 each.
(They will correct it if it comes up wrong)

There are other places out there to order from....some cheaper some way more expensive...... I chose lightingsupply.com because of their cheaper shipping price and because of their good reputation.

If you choose to order elsewhere, make sure that you are ordering "unfiltered UV blacklight" tubes...they look just like regular fluorescent(white in color)....do not order the black looking ones!


----------



## masterchiva (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

masterchiva said:


> The only thing I see this machine good for is to expose screens... but you can build an expose unit for way cheaper than that!


A lot of "etsy" people and "ebay" people are using it to make all kinds of cool stuff!


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Ashamutt,

What type of e-sheets are you now using? do they work just as good as the yudo ones? (if not better?)

I have been using a lot of the 40-50% off coupons at AC Moores & Jo Ann's to get the supplies & even the machine.

Any and all help is appreciated,

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

T D Homa said:


> Ashamutt,
> 
> What type of e-sheets are you now using? do they work just as good as the yudo ones? (if not better?)
> 
> ...


I also found a 50% off coupon for this machine. How much would it be after the rebate?


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Usually it runs $299 with 50% thats $150


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

T D Homa said:


> Ashamutt,
> 
> What type of e-sheets are you now using? do they work just as good as the yudo ones? (if not better?)
> 
> ...


 
...yes I use the coupons too!
....but not on the E-sheets.

Although the E-sheets are a decent deal AFTER the coupon they are still way too expensive!
I have decided to learn how to coat my own screens!
...hopefully when I finally get to it , it will go smoothly!(no pun intended.)

I will update.

Have you checked out yuduforums.com ?

It's a great place dedicated to the yudu,,,,,and people will not make fun of you there... lol (JK everyone)

I know, I know...the yudu is *NOT* "_real_" screening.....but each to his/her own.....right? 

The YUDU is another "multi-tasker" that I do love so much!
(although it still needs a lot of tweaking)


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

okay so overall do you two like it? im guessing not??


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the Yudu from what little I have used it....... but, a lot of people love it on the yuduforums.com!
Take a look at all of their wonderful posts and pictures!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

Just saw an ad for the Yudo and found this thread. Can someone using it give a quickie estimate on cost (lets say for 1 T-shirt) using Yudo materials/inks versus less expensive supplies? 

Ernie


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Just saw an ad for the Yudo and found this thread. Can someone using it give a quickie estimate on cost (lets say for 1 T-shirt) using Yudo materials/inks versus less expensive supplies?
> 
> Ernie


I really have not figured out the cost yet....but you might want to check out yuduforums.com ....there are a lot of users on there that would know.


----------



## douglasgrigar (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow...

$299 bucks - they have no shame...

I could pound on the techniques all day, but the video production was high end (Of course the girls are actors) but not much better or worse than any other hobby machine that is way overpriced.

Hey if it gets you into screen printing, great, as long as you know that how they are doing things are very time consuming and not the best for the best results, it is a simple all in one package.

Honestly you could make a better unit with hand tools and it would cost no more than 70 bucks.

Still, I agree the girls are cute..


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> I really have not figured out the cost yet....but you might want to check out yuduforums.com ....there are a lot of users on there that would know.


Will do! Thanks.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> I really have not figured out the cost yet....but you might want to check out yuduforums.com ....there are a lot of users on there that would know.


I would think the costs are similar if you go around the yudu supplies. Buy your own films and inks etc.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

douglasgrigar said:


> Wow...
> 
> $299 bucks - they have no shame...
> 
> ...


I dont have the unit but have seen it for about $175-$189.

As far as the techniques go...you would need to explain whats wrong with them. The extreme exposure to light on the video is suspect.

A single unit for screen exposure, drying, storage and printing made with hand tools for $70 might be a stretch but I love ingenuity.

The key is not to use the yudu supplies other than the screens because they can be had much cheaper. You could probably use emulsion instead of film if you really wated to go that way but film is ok.


----------



## douglasgrigar (Apr 7, 2009)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I dont have the unit but have seen it for about $175-$189.
> 
> As far as the techniques go...you would need to explain whats wrong with them. The extreme exposure to light on the video is suspect.
> 
> ...


I was using the price listed on the main website, I work with the standard suppliers and manufacturers in the industry and of course go to the shows - I only look at the hobby units when suggested - a little fun from time to time... I started with the home units myself way back in 81...

I still think 70 bucks is about fair, No built-in timer but a few under the counter small FL lamps and some MDF board...

Techniques - the main issue was applying the film, the "bubbles" she was having problems with were caused by a mesh not degreased, and treated with a "flow enhancer" like Magic Mesh prep, or Ultimate Mesh prep. The exposure, well that is always an issue - I noted she had what looked like a good positive something most printers who start out do not have.

Very slow, but what would you expect with a hobby unit...

Hey more power to 'em, if they can sell them make money and give folks a nice little hobby that's great.


----------



## buenagentemusika (Apr 20, 2009)

the yudu works great once you learn how to use it, like some one said up above you cant make a million dollars off of it but if u have an idea you can use it to print to see how its going to come out and then send it to a pro for a bulk order, or you can print samples for yourself to where, i wear the ones that i make, dont listen to haters its a good machine, it does its job


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

stupidest thing i have ever seen!!!!!! i mean i spend 10's of thousands of dollars on equipment and they think that this 100 dollar things will produce what i can on my machines. total crap


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Come on folks and get some perspective, stop comparing apples and oranges. Obviously they dont think its going to replace ten thousand dollars of pro gear. A hair dryer doesnt replace a pro forced air dryer.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

thjey are just taking business away from all of us that do it professionally!!!! i take pride in the fact that i print retail quality goods.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

jmlampert23 said:


> thjey are just taking business away from all of us that do it professionally!!!! i take pride in the fact that i print retail quality goods.


The Yudu folks arent going to take one single customer away from you because you are a pro. If anything its going to frustrate the folks that cant grasp it and benefit you in the long run.


----------



## lilpopeye1119 (May 7, 2009)

jmlampert23 said:


> stupidest thing i have ever seen!!!!!! i mean i spend 10's of thousands of dollars on equipment and they think that this 100 dollar things will produce what i can on my machines. total crap


im thinking of getting one to practice on, i have never screen printed before but i have been using photoshop and illustrator and corel since 95' also have worked in the tattooing biz and airbrushing biz. i want to start creating my own gear and dont have 10's of thousands of dollars worth of machinery at my disposal, but to say someone cant create quality with a simplified version of your machines isnt fair,, houses 100 years ago were built using hand saws and non powered drills and are still standing and have great craftmanship... again i have not used this machine or ever screen printed before but with all my artistic skills and ventures i have come to one simple conclusion --- Its a poor artist that blames his tools!!!--- it just takes the right mind set and anthing can be done (now if its profitable thats a whole different story!)


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> The Yudu folks arent going to take one single customer away from you because you are a pro. If anything its going to frustrate the folks that cant grasp it and benefit you in the long run.


 totally agree with you


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

lilpopeye1119 said:


> to say someone cant create quality with a simplified version of your machines isnt fair


It isn't, and it's not the claim being made.

The claim being made is that someone can't create quality with *this specific* simplified version of the machine, and that they'd be better off buying different entry level products with which to practice their new hobby.

While I certainly wouldn't go so far as to say you _can't_ make good product with this equipment (I'm sure it can be done), I agree that there are _better_ options that are no more expensive.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

People are making some pretty cool stuff w/ this "craft" machine......have a look over at the "yudu forums"......some of these people are having a lot of fun w/ this little gadget!
There is a place for everything and everyone…..each to his own.

It is not for REAL heavy duty high output screeners.(or even low out put 30 + shirts!!!lol)
*It is for crafters.*
It is small and compact.....all in one craft machine........_and I do like the "burning unit" if nothing else._

I do think that it will show some people just how difficult and time consuming screening really is.......and maybe, pass the word.......THEN, maybe screeners will be paid their true worth by those familiar w/ this craft machine.

If someone wants to complain about your already dirt cheap prices(working for practically nothing).....tell them to go out and buy a "YUDU" !!!
LOL


----------



## PRINTABLES208 (May 6, 2008)

Have you played around with making your own screens yet? I'm curious of how it came out.


----------



## LeahStorm (Oct 26, 2009)

*I completely agree with you TshirtGuru!* HOWEVER.... This will actually show people how difficult it is to produce a product they like. It's not nearly as easy as the commercial shows. Advertisers always lie! (For example, is a blanket really SO confusing and inconvenient that I need a "Snuggie"?  )

Unless you are prepared to spend a LOT of money on materials to get proficient with the Yudu, don't get one. Also, it doesn't save money compared to professional screen printers until you print more than 36 shirts. And, for the cost of the machine and supplies, you'd have to do that about 5 times to break even. And that's assuming you are very good at the technique right out of the gate. 

Plus, you can print greeting cards on your ink jet, without all the effort of making transparencies & screens, etc. So, for a machine you can't resell, a steep learning curve, expensive materials, etc... it's really not worth it.

People will figure that out eventually. Even people who already have it... after a while will say, "Oh screw it, I don't wanna print a transparency, make the screen, buy new chemicals because mine have gone stale, get new inks because these dried up and buy extra shirts for the ones I'm going to ruin, and deal with the WHOLLLLLLLE process, ... I'll just get it done at a local screen printer and let them worry about all that."

The Yudu is destined to be a yard sale item, I promise.




TshirtGuru said:


> Great, another way to devalue professional screen printers. Now people are going to think, "Gee I pay for printers to do that?"


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

buenagentemusika said:


> the yudu works great once you learn how to use it, like some one said up above you cant make a million dollars off of it but if u have an idea you can use it to print to see how its going to come out and then send it to a pro for a bulk order, or you can print samples for yourself to where, i wear the ones that i make, dont listen to haters its a good machine, it does its job


 you said it best! Don't hate.


----------



## ehadden1 (Apr 12, 2009)

My friend at work said that a kid at his son's high school is making $400-$500 a week from a Yudu machine. He make his own designs and he will do custom jobs for other kids. Its all about what you print on the shirt and how you market it. You can have the best equipment on the market, but if you don't have jobs or good ideas to print you're not going to make money with it. I just thought I would share this with the forums.


----------



## alforever4 (Apr 14, 2010)

midwaste said:


> It's the Cricut of screenprinting. Great.


I have a question, i am trying yudu and i followed all the procedures correctly, but when i put the ink and tried to print , it did not print at all. not even a drop. any idea what may cause this? i was printing blank ink on a white tshirt and 220 mesh screen. PLEASE HELPPP!


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

did you burn the image and make sure that the image area has no emulsion/film on it. did you also remove your Transparency/Positive film after you burned the screen?
Also if you leave waterbased ink on the screen too long it will dry and clog the screen. That's what i've heard at least. I don't use Waterbased ink or a yudu so that's all I can think of without knowing the equipment.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

alforever4 said:


> I have a question, i was printing blank ink on a white tshirt and 220 mesh screen. PLEASE HELPPP!


If you were printing blank ink that could be the reason.) Sorry I could not resist

I do not know what would cause that but I am sure someone here will. Good luck with it. Let us know how it works when you get it printing


----------



## alforever4 (Apr 14, 2010)

why, whats wrong with black ink?


----------



## alforever4 (Apr 14, 2010)

yes everything was done just perfectly, and new tools etc, i had removed emulsion also, this was my first attempt with yudu so i took my time doing everything, one thing that really sucked was that it took a whole night for the screen to dry with emulsion, i had placed it in a dark room with fan on.


----------



## axgillette (Apr 28, 2009)

Here goes my 2 cents worth.
I screen print, and yes i agree with the pro's. There is no way this will even come close to replacing high end gear. Now with that said, lets move on to other things.

What i do turn down, i will not turn down again. Now i can do those smaller jobs. Not that i could not before, but simply because i did not want to go through the setup. With a YuDo. I can do just that and get basic good results. Client is happy, i am happy, and i made more cash. So mine me, i am not saying this is a replacement, it is only a tool to help you reach those small jobs that before you used to turn down. So i hope that clears some of the yes and no questions.

Ok, YuDo is not perfect, and i agree, that the drying time on the product sucks. So use an alternative. Use a fan to dry it off, a blow dryer, a heat gun (NOTE: Do not use heat gun so close to screen.). There are plenty of other ways to do it.

Ok, to all of those folks complaining that their supplies are expensive. Look around, do your research. There are alternative that are so much cheaper. I for one do not use their emulsion sheets. I use the regular emulsion that i use with my regular screen printing machine. It costs me 10 cents maybe per screen. Same thing goes for the inks. There are lots of other water based inks out there that are cheap. Just check out this link to see more: Screen Printing

There is always some way to save money on supplies. You just have to do a little bit of research.

For those little jobs i get, from 50 t-shirts on down, as long as they are one color, then i use the YuDo. Even then i have worked it out where i can do up to 4 colors. Where there is a will, there is a way, and i am not one that gave up on this. At first i was very skeptical. When we got the YuDo in, we started right away to figure out how to do other things with it and how to make it more efficient. We are still even looking for ways to make it even more efficient. Currently we are waiting for our second YuDo to arrive. I now have someone doing only small jobs with the Yudo full time. Ohh, and you can use plastisol or water based. Water based is just easier to clean up.


----------



## StudioBigDog (Jun 1, 2010)

axgillette said:


> Here goes my 2 cents worth.
> I screen print, and yes i agree with the pro's. There is no way this will even come close to replacing high end gear. Now with that said, lets move on to other things.
> 
> What i do turn down, i will not turn down again. Now i can do those smaller jobs. Not that i could not before, but simply because i did not want to go through the setup. With a YuDo. I can do just that and get basic good results. Client is happy, i am happy, and i made more cash. So mine me, i am not saying this is a replacement, it is only a tool to help you reach those small jobs that before you used to turn down. So i hope that clears some of the yes and no questions.
> ...


I dont understand why this is any different from a regular press.(other than the build)

It seems ideal and kinda fun for learning since you don't need to invest in all the proper equipment.
But from what i can gather, you still have to coat, expose, print and reclaim. So can you really get a job done faster and more efficiently on this?

Since you seem to have a shop with multiple employees. How would you compare this to a press with more than one station? 

Thanks in advance for any info you can provide


----------



## axgillette (Apr 28, 2009)

StudioBigDog said:


> I dont understand why this is any different from a regular press.(other than the build)
> 
> It seems ideal and kinda fun for learning since you don't need to invest in all the proper equipment.
> But from what i can gather, you still have to coat, expose, print and reclaim. So can you really get a job done faster and more efficiently on this?
> ...


Hi StudioBigDog,

Your right, this is absolutely a tool to have fun with and learn while you are at it. Yes, it is basically the same steps for either a big press, or this one. It works the same way.

You have to be efficient in what you do in order to get the time down. Yes, i can crank out about 50 tees in about 40 minutes or less with it. Once you have your setup figured out and you know how to use the machine right, you can pretty much crank out anything fast. I do use a flash dryer to quickly set the ink though. I think if you are going to be using it to make some cash, then you need to invest in a flash dryer. Makes a big difference in time. It only makes a few seconds for the ink to set.

My shop is not that big. It is actually family owned and operated. I remember when we started. We only had a 2 color press. Then we moved to a 4 color, then a 6 color. Right now we are looking into getting a bigger and automated press. Yet again, I will not be using it for small jobs. I will be using the YuDu for those. We are 4 in the shop.

You can't really compare it to a press. I mean, they both are similar, with a press, well you do not have the option of all-in-one type of deal. With the YuDu, you do. So this is a big plus for those that want to learn, and make some quick cash while they are at it. But to tell you the truth, nothing like this can take a place of a press.

Sure the YuDu is very compact, and this can be a good thing. Little space needed to use it, and store it. A press, well what can i say. You need a lot of space for it. The screens are bigger, the unit is bulkier, the inks if you are not using water based can be toxic and require proper disposal. You don't get the exact same results as if you were using plastisol inks. And that is another thing. If you wish to use plastisol with the YuDu, you can. Just more cleaning time involved. We have been using water based inks and so far everything we have printed has come out well with the YuDu. But for our main press, we of course use plastisol unless if the client requests it be water based.

I encourage those who are just thinking about starting out in this to try the YuDu first. Learn it, then when you are ready to move to a bigger press, then you will be ready for well trained for it. It is less money you have to spend, and you can always use the YuDu for smaller jobs.
So you don't leave it sitting there.

I think the main key here is that you will have to go through a trial and error stage. You have to be aware of this and not give up. I suggest going to one of those places that sells cloth by the yard and buying a few yards and cutting them up into sizes the fit in the YuDu and do your test runs on that instead of spending money on t-shirts. This is a cheaper solution while you are training yourself. Try making small prints and large prints. Get the technique down so when you start putting images on tees, they you are well trained for it.

Remember, you can get supplies much, much cheaper if you search for them. The one thing i do recommend though, is to use regular emulsion on your screens. It's so extremely cheaper to do it like this than with the ones that are made for the YuDu. Plus the screen sets in like 20 to 30 minutes depending on the coating. You just need a room that is very dimly lit. And for a fast cure, put a fan blowing on the screen.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

I bought one with hopes of eventually starting a business, instead of an amateur package from silkscreeningsupplies.com, for the main reason that the yudu is only $300 bucks and the other is closer to $1,000.

i would never dream of anyone actually running any sort of business with this device. It is a craft machine 

However, the device is a great way to learn everything ***-backwards... From struggleing with capilary emultions, plastic squeegees, and thinking that water based is a standard for the industry, makes for a very well rounded idea of how things should actually work. while getting [overcharged] by provocraft on supply costs...

I still print with the yudu, unfortunately, that is until i can rummage up the money for a silver-press kit from silkscreeningsupplies.com

god help any poor soul that should find them selves starting up with a yudu.


----------



## semico6 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know this thread is a bit old, but in case anyone wants to purchase a Yudu, they are now on sale for $180 on the Cricut website. Michael's Crafts also has them 50% off for $150 (which is where I bought mine)


----------

